# "The Rest is History" podcast



## HareBrain (Mar 21, 2021)

Anyone else listen to these? They're really good -- Dominic Sandbrook and Tom Holland (not the Spiderman one) are two of my favourite history writers and they work really well together.









						The Rest Is History on acast
					

Historians Tom Holland and Dominic Sandbrook are interrogating the past, and attempting to de-tangle the present. They question the nature of Greatness, why the West no longer has civil wars and whether Richard Nixon was more like Caligula or Claudius. They're distilling the entirety of human...




					play.acast.com


----------



## svalbard (Mar 26, 2021)

I actually put a thread up about this a number of weeks back. Really good. They have great chemistry.


----------

